# Has anyone had any good experiences using study apps for help passing the NREMT?



## ChrisC5928 (Nov 11, 2015)

I took my NREMT and failed on my first attempt so it was back to studying hardcore...Along with reading a couple study guides as well as my text book, I've downloaded some apps to use as study/practice tools. Currently I've been using EMT Review plus, EMT Study, EMTutor and EMT academy.
I figured they are just like using flashcards and practice tests online.
But I was just curious if anyone had used any of these and if so what was your experiences with them come test day.


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Nov 24, 2015)

i've used medictests.com and jblearning. they were both very helpful. good luck


----------



## Ace Mike (Dec 4, 2015)

I finished my class about two weeks ago and used emtprep for a week  and took the NREMT test yesterday, cut me off at 120 questions and found out that I passed


----------



## ChrisC5928 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ace Mike said:


> I finished my class about two weeks ago and used emtprep for a week  and took the NREMT test yesterday, cut me off at 120 questions and found out that I passed


Congrats! 
Since not passing my first attempt I have been using quite a few apps I feel good about it I've been passing all review sections and quizzes. Is the app you mentioned called just EMTPREP?


----------



## Ace Mike (Dec 4, 2015)

The site is called emtprep.com It breaks down the categories you will be tested on the nremt and shows what your doing poor in, also has a huge bank of flash cards. I would highly recommend emtprep.com


----------



## ChrisC5928 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ace Mike said:


> The site is called emtprep.com It breaks down the categories you will be tested on the nremt and shows what your doing poor in, also has a huge bank of flash cards. I would highly recommend emtprep.com


Oh okay I know what your talking about. I've actually looked into that more then once. I know it sounds stupid considering how much it helps but it's so hard for me to get passed the price.


----------



## Ace Mike (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey its only $40 a month with a 100% guaranteed pass and if not they keep giving you there service for free until you pass your test. Those free apps don't help because they are not updated to the new standards.


----------



## ChrisC5928 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yah I have to agree with you 100% I think I am going to give it a shot


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 4, 2015)

ChrisC5928 said:


> I took my NREMT and failed on my first attempt so it was back to studying hardcore...Along with reading a couple study guides as well as my text book, I've downloaded some apps to use as study/practice tools. Currently I've been using EMT Review plus, EMT Study, EMTutor and EMT academy.
> I figured they are just like using flashcards and practice tests online.
> But I was just curious if anyone had used any of these and if so what was your experiences with them come test day.


No. None of them work. The test is too hard.


----------



## ChrisC5928 (Dec 4, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> No. None of them work. The test is too hard.


I have been using my text book and a couple other study guides, can I ask what you used as a study tool to pass?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 4, 2015)

Haha. I was being sarcastic. If you search the threads for "NREMT" you will find many answers to your question.


----------



## ChrisC5928 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yah I figured lol, and your right I have seen a ton of the same post as mine. I was feeling good about the scores I have been getting off of some of the practice tests on the apps I was using just figured I'd see if anyone used them in case they were crap apps that are to easy or whatever lol


----------



## Gurby (Dec 4, 2015)

ChrisC5928 said:


> it's so hard for me to get passed the price.



Far more expensive to fail and need to retake the NREMT though!  Not only because it costs money, but you also lose the time that you could have been working if you had passed and gotten a job 2 weeks sooner or whatever.


----------



## ChrisC5928 (Dec 4, 2015)

Gurby said:


> Far more expensive to fail and need to retake the NREMT though!  Not only because it costs money, but you also lose the time that you could have been working if you had passed and gotten a job 2 weeks sooner or whatever.


You are 110% correct... did you also use EMTPREP.com and have a good experience with it?


----------



## Gurby (Dec 4, 2015)

ChrisC5928 said:


> You are 110% correct... did you also use EMTPREP.com and have a good experience with it?



I used EMTPrep for my EMT-B and I remember liking it.


----------



## ChrisC5928 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Logan Bounds (Dec 4, 2015)

ChrisC5928 said:


> Thanks



I used EMT review+ and was cut off at 78 questions with a solid pass. But I focused my efforts on understanding why the answer is what it is instead of just seeing it as the correct answer. This helped me study and understand the concepts way more than I ever imagined. Good luck man!


----------



## ChrisC5928 (Dec 4, 2015)

Logan Bounds said:


> I used EMT review+ and was cut off at 78 questions with a solid pass. But I focused my efforts on understanding why the answer is what it is instead of just seeing it as the correct answer. This helped me study and understand the concepts way more than I ever imagined. Good luck man!


Thanks man.... I got EMT review+ about a month ago and I love it. I think the rationales are very easy to understand and it's just like reading from a book. I keep doing the reviews over and over and re do all the tests and my grades have improved I get roughly 80's on all the tests so I feel really good about going for my second try at the nremt in january


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 4, 2015)

I used the JB Learning Navigate Test Prep App exclusively; passed medic NR no problem.


----------

